# Temporary blindness



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There was a similar thread just about a week or so ago. Perhaps you could find it by using the search function in the brown control bar above. Being with him and being a calming influence is very important. Perhaps you could tether him to you after an episode when his vision is gone so he knows you are close and will keep him safe. Personally, I would want more diagnositic work done ... lab, perhaps a head xray to see if it could be determined what you are dealing with. Sweet boy... I'll keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ga_cis*

GA_CIS:

Bless you for rescuing this Golden Ret.!! I hope that maybe this site can help you.

Perhaps this will help.

04-06-2010, 02:51 PM 
Bonniethecollie 
New Member Join Date: May 2008
Posts: 38 

I'm on about a dozen different doggie mailing lists, and one of the most helpful for cases like that is Lethal White Aussie Rescue. This dog isn't "lethal" or an aussie, but many of the list members have blind/deaf dogs. It's a little different, because they're usually blind and deaf from birth, but I know at least a couple have had blind dogs that went deaf due to age. Worth a try!

They can probably give you some very helpful tips for making your dog more comfortable, and teaching him to live with his new disability.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/LethalWhiteAussieRescue/

Jana

*ALSO, BOOKLADY HAS A BLIND DOG. EMAIL HER AND ASK FOR HELP. DON'T KNOW HOW OFTEN SHE COMES ON THE FORUM, SO EMAIL WOULD BE BEST:
CLICK ON THIS LINK AND THEN ON HER NAME, IT WILL LET YOU EMAIL HER:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68333&highlight=booklady

11/20/09
booklady 
Member Join Date: Mar 2009
Posts: 174 

Should we "teach old dogs new tricks"? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I asked this on an "Ask the experts" thread on another forum and would just like others opinions.

I have an eight year old blind and mostly deaf golden (failed foster) I adopted a few months ago. At home, she's very happy and confident. Greets visitors happily, both dog and human. She gets a couple of good long walks a day and has access to the backyard when I am home. 

I have two other dogs who take turns coming to work with me who absolutely love being around lots of people and being in social situations. Kyra (the blind dog) just panics She is terrified if she doesn't know what's going on and with limited senses and not knowing who or where something or someone will approach her she starts shaking and running in circles.

She is never home alone. One of the other dogs is with her or we are all together. She has some socialization and variety through guests and family and visiting friendly dogs at the house. My question - should I try to work with her on being more comfortable in a strange situation? How far should you go in trying to teach an older dog new behaviors? 
*


----------



## ga_cis (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you. This is probably the same dog, Beau. I am Mr. Jealous1 and am in charge since my better half is away for the week. My plan is to get some sort of history then go back to the vet for tests and diagnosis. Just thought I would question here as I have never seen anything even remotely like this before.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. Jealous1*

Mr. Jealous1

I googled what causes temporary blindness in a dog and came up with this. Don't know if it will be helpful.

http://www.dog-health-guide.org/blindnessindog.html

Also, I would email Booklady on here for some advice.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

As far as dealing with a blind/deaf dog, I know of one who adjusted by scent totally. He'd mark his yard and never ran into anything because he could tell by smell. Hopefully with time his sense of smell will be a big help in adjusting.


----------



## ga_cis (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## coonhoundluv (Dec 26, 2016)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There was a similar thread just about a week or so ago. Perhaps you could find it by using the search function in the brown control bar above. Being with him and being a calming influence is very important. Perhaps you could tether him to you after an episode when his vision is gone so he knows you are close and will keep him safe. Personally, I would want more diagnositic work done ... lab, perhaps a head xray to see if it could be determined what you are dealing with. Sweet boy... I'll keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


Hello,

I'm hoping this will reach you. I saw that your post is from 2010, but I just came across this looking for answers for the same experience. I have a Redtick Coonhound, about 4-5 years old, that seems to temporarily lose his sight for 5-15 minutes. Over the last year and a half I have witnessed this happen to him six times.

The vet and I refer to it as a seizure for lack of a better name. Did you ever learn anything that might offer me direction?

I appreciate your time and any information that you might be able to share.

Thanks so much!
Christine


----------

